# Off Gasses



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone heard about the amonioa trick to remove the eye burning smell in a new TT. Mine was pretty bad so im trying it. I read the theory behind the chemical reaction and it seems sound. Im trying it now, it must be doing something cause my LP gas detector is going off now. Does it work or am i wasting my time...?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just aired mine out really good. I don't know if the amonioa trick works or not.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just opened my windows and put the A/C Fan on and turn the bathroom exhaust fan on
You also add an house fan and sit it on the floor to help circulate the air more
It may take a while depending on the amount of smell

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

It seems like I saw a post on here once about forgetting to turn off your tornado flush and backing the black tank up into the trailer. That should get rid of that awful smell you're talking about.







Naw second thought just air it out before you leave on a trip. My smell would come back after being closed up for a while until I put the Maxx airs on so now I leave the roof vents open and no more smell.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would think that setting ammonia out in your camper would probably make your alarm go off!!







I use that stuff for cleaning my gold/diamond jewelry, and it's an irritant, for sure. Open all the windows, vents, doors (leave screens closed) and turn on your bathroom vent. Might also try putting a regular fan in there to circulate some air. BTW, alot of it accumulates in the pass-thru storage areas.....you might leave those open, too, with a fan blowing through there!!
Darlene action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fresh air is the best. Since it is summer it will out gas more with the heat, just open the vents and let it go. This is also a great time to get MaxxAir vent covers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

battalionchief3,

I have not heard of using ammonia, but have heard of putting out a bowl of rubbing alcohol to the same effect (seems a tad dangerous to me). I am with the others in thinking that a lot of good cross ventilation is the best option.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Mine has been open for a week now & it is still pretty strong However mine was just made less than 2 weeks ago. So that has a lot to do with it..


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

when i got mine it was only a month old. I put the amonia in pans, closed it up and let her go. came back tonight, opened the door and WOW the smell almost knocked me over. So back into the house and grabbed my full face resp. with an amonia cartridge ( i do haz-mat too ) dumped it out and aired it out. Any better? I cant really tell, amonia is gone and no burning eyes like before. I guess time will tell?????


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We had the new trailer smell as well. A can of Hormel for me and the boys on our first trip pretty much got rid of that odor.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> We had the new trailer smell as well. A can of Hormel for me and the boys on our first trip pretty much got rid of that odor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John I'm glad I wasn't with you on that trip









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TMI, John... TMI!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(This is going to lead to another Blazing Saddles discussion, isn't it?)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Has anyone heard about the amonioa trick to remove the eye burning smell in a new TT. Mine was pretty bad so im trying it. I read the theory behind the chemical reaction and it seems sound. Im trying it now, it must be doing something cause my LP gas detector is going off now. Does it work or am i wasting my time...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be completely off track here, but.......

Putting ammonia in your tt to get rid of another obnoxious odor is sorta like smacking your foot with a hammer to get rid of headache!

It just takes your mind off the other problem!

Dan


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I would think an open bag of charcoal would work better than a pan of ammonia.
Holy cow, a toxic stew.

The odor in my Outback when new was horrible, too. Stinging eyes, etc.

I think time and air are the only solutions.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

well i did it and went into it today and it may have been a little better now that the amoia is vented but i think time and natural venting is probally the better way. worth a try i guess....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> well i did it and went into it today and it may have been a little better now that the amoia is vented but i think time and natural venting is probally the better way. worth a try i guess....
> [snapback]127515[/snapback]​


I think you will find that the out-gassing in your Outback will clear up pretty quickly with some good ventilation. There may be some lingering minor odor for some time, but the offensive level does not last long.

Thanks for your review of the ammonia experiment. I guess we can scratch that one off our list of possible fixes.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sorry that it didn't work for you 
Just let it air out shouldn't take long for the smell to go away

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Since our rig is stored at home we just left all the windows and vents open and it cleared up on it's own. It did take a few weeks though until my wife stopped complaining.

Kind of unfair that when you buy a new car you get "new car smell" and all who enter breath deeply and enjoy the wonderfull aroma. But with an RV you get that horrible eye burning gas.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> But with an RV you get that horrible eye burning gas.


I've heard of the trailer odors being pretty bad when new, but they can give you gas too! Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Fresh air is the best. Since it is summer it will out gas more with the heat, just open the vents and let it go. This is also a great time to get MaxxAir vent covers.
> [snapback]127164[/snapback]​


 I agree and this weekend I fitted 3 MAXAIR vents and will leave them open most of the time to keep things aired out. Heat definitely brings it out as I have found in the last few weeks but fresh air will keep it away and even partially closed up while camping with the A/C it stays clear.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> well i did it and went into it today and it may have been a little better now that the amoia is vented but i think time and natural venting is probally the better way. worth a try i guess....
> [snapback]127515[/snapback]​


We did the amonia thing when we first got our rig. I did it several times over a 3 week period. I do think it reduced the burning eyes by about 80%. The burn still comes back if I leave the trailer closed up, but it is not nearly as bad as when we bought it.
Banjo


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

The burning eyes really is awful - it only really took affect when I took out my contacts - like the contacts protected my eyes.....

Anyway - what concerned me was that my kids (and DH/myself) were breathing this stuff.....If its killing my eyes, what was it doing to our lungs?


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Just do like our past president Clinton enjoy your Outback just dont INHALE!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> Anyway - what concerned me was that my kids (and DH/myself) were breathing this stuff.....If its killing my eyes, what was it doing to our lungs?


Just one of the 'benefits' of the technological society we live in. It's not just your Outback, this stuff is everywhere! It never ceases to amaze me, when I see how tightly new houses are sealed up these days in the name of energy saving. Not only does it trap a lot of moisture in the house, but also all the outgassing from new carpets, window coverings, etc.

You may save a few bucks in energy costs, but I'm sorry... I house needs to breathe! Same with your Outback.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You may save a few bucks in energy costs, but I'm sorry... I house needs to breathe! Same with your Outback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that Doug

Don


----------

